# leaves sweating



## Raidernation (Dec 1, 2009)

My plants are 19 days into flowering and they are 3 ft tall about 6" from a aircooled 600hps with a fan blowing on them I have actual water droplets where the leaves overlap eachother when the fan is off its not mist or any small dots of water but instead it looks like a couple drops of water a good amount that i wouldnt expect to come out of a leaf.But im running them in dwc so maybe thats why?There drinking about 2 gatorade bottles  a day the thirst quencher 
Have any of you seen this before and is there anything i need to be worried about.


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 1, 2009)

it's called transpiration.... if the leaves are touching or overlapping, the water that the plant loses through transpiration can be trapped on the surface of the leaves forming water droplets.... 

if you have this same problem during flowering it can eventually lead to mold.... try to increase your airflow if you can....


----------



## Raidernation (Dec 1, 2009)

thank you, transpiration haha i just never seen this amount of water accumilate so fast before this only happens when the fan is off the reason why i have it off sometimes is because im starting to get wind burns on a couple plants.Can the leaves transpire to the point of getting dried out? the closet is stuffed im gonna need to get one of those smaller fans that i can attach to the wall so it can blow down on the plants im gonna need some luck finding a fan this time of year though actually ima go stop by the hydro shop thanks fleshstain


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 1, 2009)

Raidernation said:
			
		

> Can the leaves transpire to the point of getting dried out?



the stomata will usually close and try to keep the moisture in the plant from dropping too low.... if you wind up with dry leaves, it could be heat, wind, or nutrient related....

the buildup is more common than you would think.... just try to keep the ventilation constant and get it under control before flowering....


----------



## Raidernation (Dec 1, 2009)

will do, thanks again fleshstain +rep for you


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello Raidernation 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49984

eace:


----------



## Raidernation (Dec 1, 2009)

sup hippy +rep for you too
therees no answer there huh you know that leaf with the droplets is the strangest leaf ive seen,kinda reminds me of something i forget though haha mine is nothing like that just water between overlapping leaves just a little more then a film between leaves as the other dude put it hope everything goes smoothly though


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Dec 1, 2009)

First post said it all. Its perfectly normal Get more airflow or if absolutely neccesarry do u little thinning but I don't reccomend removing healthy leaves ever


----------



## Raidernation (Dec 1, 2009)

aite thx


----------

